# So what did you get for Christmas



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Christmas one and all! 
Now that the dust has settled what train/hobby related item did you find under your tree this year??
I for one am very excited to try out my new Bostitch pin nailer! Maybe now I will tackle that coal tower project. 

So what did you get?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

So what did you get? 

Everything I asked for and more. See the existing thread : *Merry Christmas. So what did you get?*


----------



## emipapa (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the BEST things that I received was a TRIP to North Conway NH and it includes a trip on the North Conway Scenic Railroad NOTCH TRAIN.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Kimmee gotz me a firetruck, and a Piko bookstore to remake into the firehouse, and some Lemax figures
The girls gotz me a summer sausage.
My momma gotz me a baffroom puzzle book. She thought it wuz funny. And a Charlie Brown tree.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Christmas came early for us. 

The wife who had been out of work for 29 months, got a job working for the University Of Central Florida. She starts Jan 10th. 

Besides the new job, we gave our selves a new laptop computer. 

I did get one train related item. 

The grand kids gave me a Hallmark Train Ornament. 

Randy


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a NEMODELS Russell snowplow kit. This will be my first craftsman kit build. Can't wait to get it going. Also got a couple of figures in the stocking.


----------



## DLW1945 (Feb 10, 2008)

I got
(1) Aristo 100 ton Reading Hopper, I now have all the road numbers made 

(2) Aristo 2 Bay Reading Hopper, My First 2 Bay Reading Hopper 

(3) Aristo 100 ton PRR Hopper, The one with the Large Yellow dot at one end , The Dot means for soft coal loading early 1960's unit train

(4) Aristo 40 Foot Box car L.V.

It was a super good Christmas for trains and me. Dave


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wod I get trainwise? nothin' 

Got a small portable DVD player but xmas presents are just for the kids now.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I got all the stuff needed to convert from plain old track power, to Aristocraft Revolution, plus a PB9 sound card for my RS-3. I actually got everything early, back in September, but still haven't got to use it yet. First I had to build a weatherproof storage cabinet for the electronics. Then I had to kitbash the RS-3 before installing any electronics, and that's taken about three times longer than I'd thought it would.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Got nada trainwise...except for a 'Railroad Model Craftsman' magazine the daugter picked up on the fly somewhere. 

I did finally up and give her my old beat up 1:1 subaru station wagon, which she has been cruising around in nearly nonstop for the past two months anyhow. (after which she announced she was officially moving out of the house next month and in with her BF, which she was in the process of doing anyhow).


----------



## jr747 (Feb 7, 2008)

I had a good Christmas. I got the Apple TV. It's pretty cool. You can stream iTunes music from your computer along with Netflix movies and youtube video's to your TV. I got some nice clothes. Some of the best presents I got was train stuff. I gave my wife a Charles Ro wish list. I got a USAT's extruded aluminum coach in UP colors. It really is a heavy car! Now my passenger train has officially begun! I also got to two 40' box cars, one in NYC and in Santa Fe. Fun stuff!!

J.R.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I ended up with a remote control helicopter, which the dogs love to hate and a leaf blower. The best present was my daughter telling us we were going to be grandparents next August. So we're giddy. 

Fil


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

My wife got me these 2 items







, she loves me


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By work4fil on 27 Dec 2010 06:45 PM 
The best present was my daughter telling us we were going to be grandparents next August. So we're giddy. 

Fil 



Hey, that's great! Congrats!


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

My assistant engineer (daughter,) age 10, gave me a cute little ceramic locomotive she made at her friend's birthday party. She did a really good job glazing it, and the other kid's mom had to make arrangements to pick it up and get it to us after it was fired. While I can be grumpy, I guess you're doing pretty good when people will do that kind of thing, how sweet. My daughter had a couple of scary health things this month (she's doing great now, no long term worries) and it sure makes you appreciate what you have. 

My lovely bride gave me one of those double-decker Craftsman tool bins on wheels, so now that I've thrown all my crap in there, I now have room for a work space in the garage to work on building kits. So while it wasn't directly a train gift, it means I will now have a space dedicated to train crafts, which is a huge improvement over putting things on the kitchen island. Now if someone can give me the gift of talent when it comes to train stuff...but on the other hand, even with limited skills it's still fun! Happy New Years to all at MLS!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

NOTHING! I'm on the naughty list for decades...


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I got a nice train mail box, with a bar just up the street it will 
not be on road but beside the carport, don't want it destroy 
by the drunks trowing beer bottles at it when they drive by. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Received two train calendars. One is a daily train trivia calendar. The other calendar came from my pen pal in Hampshire, England. It has reproductions of the railway travel advertizements from the 1920s and possibly the 1930s.

I don't worry about other train stuff for Christmas. I saves my money and buys it when I go to ECLSTS in York.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I got a long-awaited DVD - 'The Columbia River' - Amtrak, BNSF and UP on opposite sides of the river, produced by SPV here in UK. 

It was totally ruined for me by the appalling accent of the narrator. He has the flattest and most boring Bolton, Lancashire accent it is possible to imagine, along with THE most imaginative pronunciations of places we all know well. I guarantee that within five minutes of him starting up, you're about ready to crawl out of the house over razor blades to grind your own throat open on a nearby fence-post. 

Last time we had one like that was the Combres & Toltec double DVD, and the lady on the end of the phone line said that she didn't understand our upset - many people, she said, were greatly enamoured of his local accent. I asked why they hadn't gotten an American or Canadian to do the narration, and she brushed that aside, pointing out that their favoured narrator had actually LIVED in the USA for a time, and was well-qualified to do voice-overs on US/Can subject titles. I called horse pucky on that, and told her that from then on, their high-priced products were on review AFAIWC. We usually buy about eight or ten DVD's a year from this company, but fer sure I won't be buying any more. 

Apart from that, I got three sets of three socks, and a puncture while delivering Christmas cards. 

Happy New Year. 

Yeah. Whatever. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Santa was pretty good to me. I got a Aristo UP E-8 to pair up with the one I have so now I can complete my UP passenger train. Also got a LS Ruby kit so that should keep me busy for a while. Hoping to take to DH next Month. Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 28 Dec 2010 07:40 AM 
I got a long-awaited DVD - 'The Columbia River' - Amtrak, BNSF and UP on opposite sides of the river, produced by SPV here in UK. 

It was totally ruined for me by the appalling accent of the narrator. He has the flattest and most boring Bolton, Lancashire accent it is possible to imagine, along with THE most imaginative pronunciations of places we all know well. I guarantee that within five minutes of him starting up, you're about ready to crawl out of the house over razor blades to grind your own throat open on a nearby fence-post. 

Last time we had one like that was the Combres & Toltec double DVD, and the lady on the end of the phone line said that she didn't understand our upset - many people, she said, were greatly enamoured of his local accent. I asked why they hadn't gotten an American or Canadian to do the narration, and she brushed that aside, pointing out that their favoured narrator had actually LIVED in the USA for a time, and was well-qualified to do voice-overs on US/Can subject titles. I called horse pucky on that, and told her that from then on, their high-priced products were on review AFAIWC. We usually buy about eight or ten DVD's a year from this company, but fer sure I won't be buying any more. 

Apart from that, I got three sets of three socks, and a puncture while delivering Christmas cards. 

Happy New Year. 

Yeah. Whatever. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 

Yo tac....

I have a few US tapes/DVDs that way, terrible narration even with native speakers. The worst are the ones with cheesy music tho....

One of my favorites tho, is a Czech railway DVD I have, some "lost in translation" but his English grammar is better than most.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Lots of 0n30 cars, 0-scale bilding kits, trains books, and calendars. Maybe the best gift I received was a 2 DVD set of all 70 years of Trains magazine. Imagine, some 25 shelf-feet of magazine compressed down to two DVDs. Now when will Kalmbach bring out the DVD set of Model Railroader or Garden Railways?


----------



## Ken101Ward (Jan 1, 2010)

I got a few Home Depot gift cards but my Daughter, 23 months old, got two Fisher Price GeoTrax 
Train Sets. She loves them but unfortunately she has a 10 minute attention span, eventually she goes 
"Godzilla" and climbs onto the set picking the trains up off the tracks and leaving a path of destruction.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I got a STEELERs Snuggy! YEAH! Steeler magnets for the truck. 
a 6 can crusher, a single drink blender and a Steeler chip bowl for the bar,


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Turned out that the 4 1/2" cross slide vise on close out from HF was my only RR related 'gift'. The gift part? Oh was listed at $70, paid 20.... 

But I did get told by my great nephews that I give the best gifts, because I understand 'what they like'. 

The joy on their faces was the best gift. 

John


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy: Congrats on the new job! 

John Bible: Love the STEELER's stuff. MB got a Hines Ward replica jersey from me. My mom got us both Steelers Hawaiian shirts, which are sweet. Luke got a ton of Steelers stuff, too. 

Trains wise, Luke made out the best. He got an aristo Hershey's single dome tank car, a wooden train set (BRIO) that he absolutely loves. In addition, he got so much loot from my parents we had to leave half of it at their house! A lot of Lightning McQueen stuff and Thomas stuff. We stayed in CT through the Blizzard, so we also got to spend a lot of time with my mom and dad, which is great! Luke had so much fun with his grandparents and Mary Kate loved it too. But, we were all glad to get home yesterday! 

For me, I got some stainless steel track earlier in December. I also got some nice goodies, including Despicable Me. Luke gave it to me, but he's watched it at least a dozen times since Saturday. I need me some Minions..

My real gift of Christmas is a happy, healthy family and a good job.


----------

